# How Not To Get Started With A Slingshot!



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

I was looking for a new hobby that was cheap and challenging. Slingshots seemed just right. I bought a Daisy B52 and 1/4" steel balls at store for about $15. Setup 3 beer cans and box 24X24X24. After 10 shots I was tired. Did not even hit the box. This went on for 5 days. Frustrated,I decided to make a boardcut slingshot. Made a pattern that fit my hand, took some 3/4 birch ply cut and sand tofit my hand. Used chain bands of single #64 rubber bands and air soft BBs at 10ft. 9x9 airsoft catch target. I tried aiming and finally settled on instinct. Shot after shot, just trying to repeat pattern. I have been doing 700-1000 shots aday for 2 weeks. I can now hit a 7 skill saw blade at 75ft 6 out of 10 shots.

Using this airsoft target:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those airsoft targets look like a lot of fun. I want to try it.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

BTW I have only been shooting for 12 days total


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> Those airsoft targets look like a lot of fun. I want to try it.


Use really soft band and airsift BBs


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

jamin said:


> BTW I have only been shooting for 12 days total


Ran outta likes! Just wanted to say something redundant about practice making perfect... You know the drill.
Keep thumping away!


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been into R/C heavy for 10yrs, then one day alergic to the sun. 10min and I am breaking out and bleeding.
With the #64 and plastic BBs I can practice in the house. And what a challenge,


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome man, welcome to our addiction


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

Using #64 rubberbands I get about 200-250 shoots. Would I benifit from thermaband?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jamin said:


> Using #64 rubberbands I get about 200-250 shoots. Would I benifit from thermaband?


You will have a slightly higher investment after buying a roller cutter and a cutting mat but the simple answer is yes. TheraBand black, cut 10mm wide with a super light pouch is devastatingly quick with airsoft BB's. Once you get your tying mastered, expect at least double the number of shots. Super light draw too.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

If it ain't broke, bro...

The investment in good gear will pay off later should you become a full on crack head for slingshots. I'm standing out on the street as it is myself.
Good luck!


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

When i get into something, I go whole hog.

Been trying to source some leather, and decided to try upholstery? shop for take offs.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

A link to that target. Priced kinda here.

http://www.bb-guns.org/browseproducts/NeonFire-UHC-Airsoft-Sticky-Target.HTML


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

jamin said:


> A link to that target. Priced kinda here.
> 
> http://www.bb-guns.o...cky-Target.HTML


I have one for my AS pistols. Great way to train my youngans. I have a Crosman target, though.

Go whole hog. A backstrap won't do it alone.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't even hesitate to buy kangaroo leather from hrawk. Perfect for your purposes.



jamin said:


> When i get into something, I go whole hog.
> 
> Been trying to source some leather, and decided to try upholstery? shop for take offs.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

jamin said:


> I've been into R/C heavy for 10yrs, then one day alergic to the sun. 10min and I am breaking out and bleeding.
> With the #64 and plastic BBs I can practice in the house. And what a challenge,


Man what a total bummer. I've heard of this befor but when you hear someone say one day they woke up alergic to the sun it really highlights just how fragile we are. It's a shame your experiencing this affliction jamin. I feel for ya.
All the best with your new hobby mate
Rapier


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

The more I learn the better.... I think I will use a 2 layer duct tape pouch and # 32 bands with a coat hanger frame. Perfect and free... Once I am consistant, I can get evenmore accurate


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> When i get into something, I go whole hog.
> 
> Been trying to source some leather, and decided to try upholstery? shop for take offs.


[/quote]
Does he have web site, or should I just PM for a Kangaroo pouch


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been on a lot of forums how do I ck PMs here?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Go to the person's profile and click "send me message" in the top right section of the page.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice thread... You sound like you are having fun and that's the whole point. Once you start making your own and experimenting, you are on your way to a divine madness we all share around here.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, I made a coat hanger, duct tape, #32 band , SS. Shooting #6 lead at 6ft~, 200 shots, same pattern


----------



## Whip Lash (Jan 5, 2012)

Man that is alot of shooting each day. I am impressed.


----------

